# New Kayak Mods?



## EJVH3 (Oct 17, 2011)

What things would you suggest as useful modifications to this kayak for mainly bass fishing use? You can't see in the picture, but it did come with a anchor trolley system on the side and one Scotty rod holder. I added the second Scotty rod holder.


----------



## Bubbagon (Mar 8, 2010)

I wouldn't add anything until you get it wet. For instance, I "think" your rod holders are going to be too close to you. Hard to tell from a picture, but it looks like when rods get in there, that you might whack the rod butts when you paddle.


----------



## EJVH3 (Oct 17, 2011)

Bubbagon said:


> I wouldn't add anything until you get it wet. For instance, I "think" your rod holders are going to be too close to you. Hard to tell from a picture, but it looks like when rods get in there, that you might whack the rod butts when you paddle.


I have had it out once already and fished. Missed two and caught one. It is actually a pretty long reach to the rod holders. I have to lean forward. The rod holders "molded holes" in the back are pretty worthless I think. Not sure a rod would stay in them so I am not even going to try and see.


----------



## NoCarping (Mar 25, 2015)

I'd get a milk crate with rod holders glued in if you don't already have one. Great for ir keeping organized and carrying stuff to and from the car. Not a kayak mod per se....


----------



## EJVH3 (Oct 17, 2011)

NoCarping said:


> I'd get a milk crate with rod holders glued in if you don't already have one. Great for ir keeping organized and carrying stuff to and from the car. Not a kayak mod per se....


I bought a milk crate from Target, but I think it is a little too big. I want to say it is 17" x 14" and is meant to be a file for legal sized papers. I have been looking to get a different one. Something like a 13 x 13 (16 Qt.) looks to be about right? What size does everyone use? I thought about the additional rod holders on the crate but I doubt I will ever take more than 2 rods and I have 2 Scotty holders now. 

Is there an easy way to have a long anchor spike on the kayak for staying put?


----------



## NoCarping (Mar 25, 2015)

I made that mistake... And I bet that crate feels flimsy too. You'll probably want to find something more like a standard milk crate. I couldn't find find one around Cleveland area looking at Walmart, home Depot, Lowe's, etc sp I went the same route as you. The upside is that it's a little bigger, but the holes in the sidewalls were also bigger. Ultimately I bought a yakattack for me and my girlfriend just upgraded to a hobie h crate. Given your usage, you probably would be best to find a business that has a couple spare milk crates or order online.


----------



## EJVH3 (Oct 17, 2011)

What about shallow water anchoring? My kayak came with an anchor system...trolley and metal anchor. Are the spike types easier to use? Pro and cons?


----------



## ChrisW (Mar 31, 2016)

Where are you located? I have a Yak Gear crate that I am looking to sell for cheap. I also have a single rod holder on it and also a hawg trough mount to mount on it. Hawg mount is still in original package.

I got an 8' fiberglass tree stake on amazon for $20 shipped that I will try out next week. Looks like a lot of people are using them.


----------



## EJVH3 (Oct 17, 2011)

ChrisW said:


> Where are you located? I have a Yak Gear crate that I am looking to sell for cheap. I also have a single rod holder on it and also a hawg trough mount to mount on it. Hawg mount is still in original package.
> 
> I got an 8' fiberglass tree stake on amazon for $20 shipped that I will try out next week. Looks like a lot of people are using them.


Portage Lakes, Akron, OH


----------



## ChrisW (Mar 31, 2016)

OK, I think shipping would be too much. I am between Dayton and Cincy.


----------



## toy boater (Aug 15, 2008)

I bought an 8 ft long 3/4 diameter fiberglass tree stake that I cut to length. If you want to go all out, wanganchor sells a stainless steel tip that I epoxied on the end. The tip is $17, pole $10 plus shipping. I started with a plastic plated steel, tomato pole but bent it the second year I had it.


----------



## EJVH3 (Oct 17, 2011)

I need to mount my GoPro to the kayak. I already have a extension rod that I use on my bass boat. What kind of mount do I need on the kayak? Rod holder?


----------



## whitey7 (Aug 20, 2014)

Kinda off the subject, but are there any cameras that can take a picture via remote control? I don't want to video record, just a simple pic of my catch.


----------



## EJVH3 (Oct 17, 2011)

whitey7 said:


> Kinda off the subject, but are there any cameras that can take a picture via remote control? I don't want to video record, just a simple pic of my catch.


http://www.ebay.com/itm/SOOCOO-S70-...500627?hash=item28146ed8d3:g:7cEAAOSwpIdW77vX


----------



## KTkiff (Jul 30, 2004)

I couldn't find the standard size milk crate anywhere. I finally saw a bunch at a gas station and asked if I could have one. They said take them all!


----------



## whitey7 (Aug 20, 2014)

EJVH3 said:


> http://www.ebay.com/itm/SOOCOO-S70-...500627?hash=item28146ed8d3:g:7cEAAOSwpIdW77vX


Do you have one of these? Work good I take it?


----------



## EJVH3 (Oct 17, 2011)

whitey7 said:


> Do you have one of these? Work good I take it?


I have a GoPro 4.


----------



## whitey7 (Aug 20, 2014)

RAM makes great mounts. I have 2 of the rod holders/rocket tubes. I think there is another brand, but can't think of it off hand. 
As far as milk crates, home depot, lowes,menards sells them. I got mine at depot for $6


----------



## Comanche23 (Jul 5, 2013)

You can get the standard milk crates at Home Depot. They are 13x13. Best part only $6.88


----------



## TDD11 (Aug 5, 2015)

I have that same kayak and really love it - bought it from a member on here. I haven't had any issue with the rod holders being too far away. The issue is if you turn them outwards to troll, the rod butts do hit eachother.

You are right, do NOT use the molded in rod holders. I have lost a rod that way by paddling (did manage to retrieve it).

I'll get pics for you tonight.


----------

